# [SOLVED] I need some help



## Missy_R (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey everybody.
I'm a new user on your forum, because i was looking all over google for some answers but i couldn't find it. So i thought i might get help here. 

I had an excellent idea (like a week ago) while i was sitting at home with a baby, to open my own web shop. So as i started.. but then i google more for all the information about safety and stuff... now i know that i need to have an SSL. I'm single mom, so i google cheapest sites for that secure socket layer. Founded exonsecure (exonssl) it's cheap and i can afford it (i thought). Then i google any information about that company and it's products.. i can't find any information.. 

So i wanted to ask, maybe anyone of you have bought anything from there and maybe you have your own opinion about theirs SSL? 

Thank you very much for your help

P.S. Sorry if i made mistakes in my post, i'm not from English speaking country :uhoh:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some help*

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Your English is perfectly fine, I understand exactly what you are looking for. Let me ask you what country you are from and if you would want to get your SSL Certificate from a company in your country or if that matters to you? I can also look for some prices on SSL Certificates, but I am wondering what your price range is, and I will try to keep it under that.

Cheers!


----------



## Missy_R (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: I need some help*



wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to TSF!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Wmorri for your quick reply,

I'm from Lithuania. Basically the one i found(exonssl) cost only like 30 Euro. Which is in Lithuania's currency about 100 LT (1eur=3.44 Lt). So it's ok price.  But i'm lost because i can find plenty information and comments from people for the company like Comodo, but i can't find anything on exonsecure. So would you recommend me to go ahead and try the one i found? or should i look for something else? But 30 euro is good price... I really can't afford buying anything much more expensive. 

:uhoh:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some help*

Hi,

Today I will search for some reviews of exonsecure, and see if I can find some other companies that are in that price range too.

So I did a little searching and it looks like your price is the best. What I would do before hiting the purchase button is to ask them for some people or companies that have good reviews of their company. That way you can read what they have to say. But 30Lt is a great price for a SSL Sertifikatas.


----------



## Missy_R (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: I need some help*

Well, thank you very much for all your hastle of trying to find some info for me. I will now contact them and see how it goes. 

Have a great day!


----------

